# Best Rappers



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

my personal favorite lil wayne, ice cube, lil scrappy, young buck jus to name a few


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 21, 2008)

2Pac,Run D.M.C.,Sugarhill Gang,Twista'.KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## skiskate (Jun 21, 2008)

Weezy, Eminem, Eazy-e, run dmc


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

biggie 2-pac


----------



## skiskate (Jun 21, 2008)

thugtillidie said:


> biggie 2-pac



How the hell did i forget two of the greatest rappers that have ever lived cry:


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 21, 2008)

one thing is for sure when you name the greatest to have ever lived you gotta list the one livin in there, WEEZY F baby. I remember listening to wayne on my way to freshman class almost a decade ago and never stopped listening to him and cash money. I knew he was hot then and now its nice to see a lot of other peeps have realized. THE CARTER


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

Del Tha Funkee Homosapien, Mos Def, MF Doom, Talib Kweli, Eazy-E (and Ice Cube, since he wrote a lot of E's NWA stuff), Phi Life Cypher, Ghostface Killah.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Jun 22, 2008)

Not the best rapper, but lil wayne flow is unmatched.


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 23, 2008)

lyrically he is def' unmatched his metaphores and flow are nasty. he is just weird enough yet keeps it real. I mean come on he has me convinced he is a martian LOL


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 23, 2008)

Dont forget Dr. Dre, he did make chronic a household name


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 23, 2008)

its all about andre nickatina. you just cant compete with his ill flow. he spits rhymes like fire. haha


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

if if i was to grow say white widow in 8x5 foot closet just one or up to four depeanding on the first outcome with a 250 hps light what kind of odor controll would i need no ventalshen, a ozone generator, or carbon air filter,or just some odor gel??? can not use ventalshen at this time thats the last option but tell me any way i wont need odor controll for one plant (WW) huh? may be not even 4 huh am not like high times yet!!!


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

bone thug n haromny smoke on


----------



## fizzx (Jun 23, 2008)

eminem, jay z, nas, ludacris, mos n talib, kanye, royce da '59


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 23, 2008)

also brotha lynch hung. atmosphere has some good flow also.


----------



## poamgosmokewhenamready (Jun 23, 2008)

r.i.p Pimp C


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 23, 2008)

fizzx said:


> eminem, jay z, nas, ludacris, mos n talib, kanye, royce da '59


no dude kanye is the weakest ever [email protected] digger


----------



## NYCJB (Jun 24, 2008)

I cant believe nobody said BIG L.


----------



## DWR (Jun 24, 2008)

Gangstarr, redman & method man, 2Pac, Sheek Louch, Styles P, Blaq Poet, Jin, The Streets ( uk garage hip hop mix ), emmmm dr. dre, jadakiss....... dunno what else atm.,


----------



## DWR (Jun 24, 2008)

oh yeah royce da 5'9'' & Pharaohe Monch


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 24, 2008)

Pimp C, Bun B, Andre 3000, Big Boi, Eightball & MJG, Trick Daddy, Goodie Mob, Scarface, The Lox, Lil Weezy(old school weezy). E-40, B-Legit, Bohagon, 

Juvenile 400 degrees top 5 best rap album ever
Outkast Aqemini Top 5 best rap album ever
UGK Ridin Dirty/dirty money top 5 best rap album ever.

Ill leave one spot for your imagination


Now comes the obivious, 2Pac, Big,


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 24, 2008)

DWR said:


> Gangstarr, redman & method man, 2Pac, Sheek Louch, Styles P, Blaq Poet, Jin, The Streets ( uk garage hip hop mix ), emmmm dr. dre, jadakiss....... dunno what else atm.,


Im feeling the meth and red, Chakoooooooow


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 24, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Del Tha Funkee Homosapien, Mos Def, MF Doom, Talib Kweli, Eazy-E (and Ice Cube, since he wrote a lot of E's NWA stuff), Phi Life Cypher, Ghostface Killah.


East E's rappin was Whack. But hes still Easy, forever got love for the man, his rhymes were not to tight.


----------



## Bauglir (Jun 24, 2008)

I've just started listening to Reks, he's got an awesome flow. I haven't been able to find his album yet, but the videos on youtube I've seen are "Pray for me (suicide note)", "Say Goodnight" and "Big Dreamers (With Termanology and Krumbsnatcha). DJ Premier produces those three songs I believe, the beats are wicked. Also been listening to some Edo G., Jeru the Damaja, and Bone Thugs. All great shit to listen to when stoned. I think Reks is fairly new, but the rest have been around for awhile, just not too well known.


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bauglir said:


> I've just started listening to Reks, he's got an awesome flow. I haven't been able to find his album yet, but the videos on youtube I've seen are "Pray for me (suicide note)", "Say Goodnight" and "Big Dreamers (With Termanology and Krumbsnatcha). DJ Premier produces those three songs I believe, the beats are wicked. Also been listening to some Edo G., Jeru the Damaja, and Bone Thugs. All great shit to listen to when stoned. I think Reks is fairly new, but the rest have been around for awhile, just not too well known.


i just checked out that boy reks, big dreamers is off the hook.


----------



## dank lover (Jun 25, 2008)

weezy is the beast


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 25, 2008)

dank lover said:


> weezy is the beast


Man Weezy can rap like a motherfucker he aint the best. Hes Top five, i love that dude. Hes been spittin fire for ten years man, thats the baller shit about Weezy, hes what 26 or somthing and hes got a 10 year track record. And thats just when he dropped verses on Juveniles 400 degrees(which he helped make one of the hottes rap albums ever. Probably the top 4 if you go to the hood and ask around.) He was rappin before that! So the cat has got 12years in the game rappin and doin his thing. So yeah hes tight and he deserves to be on top. But i think hes more commercial than people realize. Cant last and make money unless you become commercial. Its capitalism baby, if you can be sell, you get sold. If you know what i mean.


----------



## Crontonic (Jun 25, 2008)

Immortal Technique, hes pretty intense.


----------



## NowIKnow (Jun 26, 2008)

donkeyballs said:


> also brotha lynch hung. *atmosphere has some good flow also*.


 
so true. slug's got some mad skills there. brother ali's pretty good too, other than that i don't know the real rhyme sayers that well. 
but as for 2pac, biggie, lil wayne, dr dre, etc. i've never listened. so i can't comment. 

Aesop Rock is tight too. And I just found the Fugees, fuckin awesome!


----------



## NowIKnow (Jun 26, 2008)

The streets are slick too, though it's a different sort of rap. just different, i don't listen to it the same way as others.

and God DAMN!! I've been forgetting the Jurassic 5!!!!


----------



## jab101 (Jun 26, 2008)

....nas....


----------



## twang (Jun 27, 2008)

bone thugs and harmony, andre nickatina, mac dre, tech n9ne, Pharoahe Monch, and Outkast's early shit.


----------



## DWR (Jun 27, 2008)

twang said:


> bone thugs and harmony, andre nickatina, mac dre, tech n9ne, Pharoahe Monch, and Outkast's early shit.



black twang.....


----------



## twang (Jun 27, 2008)

DWR said:


> black twang.....


haha that's not what my name is from =P i'd never heard of him till you just said his name and i wiki'd it.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

Immortal technique


----------



## eazygeezy (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea Immortal is a very good rapper. My favorite are Method Man, Belly, Wu Tang Clan, UMC, Army of the Pharaoh (AOTP) are some of the best lyricists around. They just flow together soo well. Here's my favorite from them:

YouTube - AOTP - Seven

Crazy beat along with some great MC's

I'm a beat man so here's my favorite beat at the moment:

dj_benzi_and_evil_empire_presents_clipse-27-queen_bitch_(diplo_remix).mp3

Its clipse with a beat that incorporates a Lion King type mix. Classic 

Here's another one of my favorites:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1kitxjdb1ne

So many different samples in there.


----------



## KannaBitch (Aug 1, 2008)

NWA, Mac Dre, Andre Nickatina, Keak Da Sneak.

THAT'S ALL.


----------



## HappyHerbologist (Aug 1, 2008)

afroman (seriously)
weezy
people under the stairs
jurassic 5
jedi mind (scary songs but they can rap)


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

poamgosmokewhenamready said:


> r.i.p Pimp C


 
Pimp C was my #1 all time favorite. Not only his rapping but his production skills were killer too.

Im liking Cassidy a little right now too..


Other then that ... Bun B, Z-Ro, ESG, Old Dr Dre, Old Master P ... to many really, i could go on for a while but ill stick with those.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 5, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> Pimp C was my #1 all time favorite. Not only his rapping but his production skills were killer too.
> 
> Im liking Cassidy a little right now too..
> 
> ...


[email protected] being one of the best rappers hahahahaha


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

Greatest Rappers Of All Time In Order According To DroBro23:

1. Pac
2. Weezy F. Baby
3. Eminem
4. Dr. Dre
5. Young Jeezy
6. Juelz Santana
7. Jay Z
8. Tech N9ne
9. Immortal Technique
10. Kanye West

you cant sleep on any of these people I also enjoy T.I., Andre Nikitna, B.G., Juvenile, and Mannie Fresh.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 5, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> [email protected] being one of the best rappers hahahahaha


 
We all have our own opinions ... take a look at most of these rappers on everyones list and tell me honestly you dont think z-ro is better then some of these.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

not in order but i fuck wit weezy jeezy T.I.P (paper trail!) kayne killin it now n waitin on juelz Cassidy got sum of da best punchlines he be killin da freestyles.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

cas is sick and i want reagan era and the i cant feel my face album to drop allready 
god dam weezy and juelz are allways playin wit da work!!!!


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 5, 2008)

2pac (no doubt somebody has already said him)
Eminem (More or less his older stuff)
50 Cent (Before he got shot)
Dr Dre
RunDMC
Eazy E
Coolio
Big L
Master P
Pimp C
Cypress Hill (obviously)
And Afroman for his song 'Because I got high' and 'Crazy Rap'
Kanye West (but none of his new stuff, for example graduation day was shit, but college dropout one of my favourite albums)


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Ultra Haze said:


> 2pac (no doubt somebody has already said him)
> Eminem (More or less his older stuff)
> 50 Cent (Before he got shot)
> Dr Dre
> ...


50 CENT one of the best ever.............well in flava flavs words WOWWWWWWWWWWW LMAO


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 7, 2008)

method man/red man - how high .... gotta love it


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

shit im gonna have to think about this one.

1. 2pac
2. dr dre

i dont think i can pick another one. i like alot of rappers but mainly only certain albums. i like every album from the 2 ppl above but everyone else i cant say that about. heres some top albums...

soulja slim - give it to em raw
pastor troy - faceoff
bone thugs - e 1999
plies - the real testament
project pat - ghetty green

jeez i can do this all day


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

Pac, Eazy, Cube, crooked I, Eminem, Big L, Joe Budden, Fabolous, Jadakiss, Lloyd banks(before he quit tryin), Royce, Immortal Technique, Papoose, Cassidy,Xzibit, DMC, Big Daddy Kane, Kool Mo Dee, KRS ONE Bone thugs n Harmony,Wu Tang, Redman,Chamillionaire....personally those are my favs and i consider them the best...Wayne doesn't compare to either one of them


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 7, 2008)

...hater alert


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

haters...where?


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

jamieisdope said:


> Pac, Eazy, Cube, crooked I, Eminem, Big L, Joe Budden, Fabolous, Jadakiss, Lloyd banks(before he quit tryin), Royce, Immortal Technique, Papoose, Cassidy,Xzibit, DMC, Big Daddy Kane, Kool Mo Dee, KRS ONE Bone thugs n Harmony,Wu Tang, Redman,Chamillionaire....personally those are my favs and i consider them the best...Wayne doesn't compare to either one of them


dude........the only person u named that would be better then wayne lyrically is EMINEM he is better then wayne lyrically HE WOULD MURDER WAYNE IN A FREESTYLE but everyone else u named dont have shit on wayne when it comes to his lyrics ur crazy for that one


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

jamieisdope said:


> Pac, Eazy, Cube, crooked I, Eminem, Big L, Joe Budden, Fabolous, Jadakiss, Lloyd banks(before he quit tryin), Royce, Immortal Technique, Papoose, Cassidy,Xzibit, DMC, Big Daddy Kane, Kool Mo Dee, KRS ONE Bone thugs n Harmony,Wu Tang, Redman,Chamillionaire....personally those are my favs and i consider them the best...Wayne doesn't compare to either one of them


Sounds like you just put a bunch of names out there bra. You have to judge on their lyrical talent. Chamillionaire? Budden? Banks? need I say more. Weezy is shittin on them. 

Cassidy, n Em is the only people that should be in that list that are alive and rapping. 

Cassidy would give him a run for his money in a freestlye for sure, and Em would shit on him. We not talkin your favorite rappers we talkin bout the best in the game now.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Sounds like you just put a bunch of names out there bra. You have to judge on their lyrical talent. Chamillionaire? Budden? Banks? need I say more. Weezy is shittin on them.
> 
> Cassidy, n Em is the only people that should be in that list that are alive and rapping.
> 
> Cassidy would give him a run for his money in a freestlye for sure, and Em would shit on him. We not talkin your favorite rappers we talkin bout the best in the game now.


true true dude.........and i dont know ne one in the game now that could take out EM in a battle


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 10, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> true true dude.........and i dont know ne one in the game now that could take out EM in a battle


Who can shit on themselves and make it sound better than em? Noone.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

exactly why i said hater alert
cause all he did
was name off a bunch of random rappers

and i think em and weezy would be a good battle 
because weezy doesnt write everything he spits is off the top
em would prolly end up winning 
but im just saying it would be a good battle
i wanna see tech n9ne get into a battle


----------



## GROGANJA (Aug 10, 2008)

Lil wayne, lloyd banks, styles p, bucky in fact tha hole of d-block


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 10, 2008)

GROGANJA said:


> Lil wayne, lloyd banks, styles p, bucky in fact tha hole of d-block


awwww lloyd banks again...........na i dont think so i still aint convinced that lloyd banks is one of the best in the game


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

hey hey lloyd banks used to be nice


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 10, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> hey hey lloyd banks used to be nice


yea but one of the best in the game???? u think so


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

eh maybe in his prime he was one of the best at the time
but todays game is completly different than then
think about it back then g-unit was tha shit man


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 11, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> eh maybe in his prime he was one of the best at the time
> but todays game is completly different than then
> think about it back then g-unit was tha shit man


yea like beg for mercy was the shit but now its like everyone including me is on the g-g-g-g-g-unot train haha the game is sick


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

I heard Dwr supposed to be real good ......


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 11, 2008)

big L, phife dog, lauryn hill, pharaoh monche, immortal technique


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 11, 2008)

jamieisdope said:


> Pac, Eazy, Cube, crooked I, Eminem, Big L, Joe Budden, Fabolous, Jadakiss, Lloyd banks(before he quit tryin), Royce, Immortal Technique, Papoose, Cassidy,Xzibit, DMC, Big Daddy Kane, Kool Mo Dee, KRS ONE Bone thugs n Harmony,Wu Tang, Redman,Chamillionaire....personally those are my favs and i consider them the best...Wayne doesn't compare to either one of them


a few of those are classic- big daddy kane, tech, krs of course. even DMX was solid when he first came out in the late 90's for that time period.

but ..are you serious? chamillionaire, cassidy, bone thugs, joe budden? lol


----------



## smithy (Aug 11, 2008)

i haven't heard much new rap that even come close too, 2pac, eazy e, nwa, snoop dogg, ice cube, bone thugs, mack 10, west side connection and so on.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 11, 2008)

smithy said:


> i haven't heard much new rap that even come close too, 2pac, eazy e, nwa, snoop dogg, ice cube, bone thugs, mack 10, west side connection and so on.


thats prolly cuz u aint american


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> I heard Dwr supposed to be real good ......


lmao..........p.s. jason statham is a beast


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

that dwr dude is a beast!!!!! haha
but ya game hooked up wit lil wayne and they became blood brothers and now them too just killin it


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

Something on this thread cracks me up. People just cant believe someone else said a rapper as their opinion to being the best rapper and just before/after they express their "i cant believe it" post they post an even shittier rapper. Just let people post their own opinion and you post yours.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

but the whole point of this is to discuss why u think those people are the best and no one will stand up for what they say


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess that makes sense. Everyone is just going to say because they are the best though haha.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

*you gotta take into lyrical content.
Everyone who has a fav rapper and think dey da best.*
*Post some puchlines of they latest stuff. *


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

man u really want me to throw out wayne punchlines


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

shit throw them out bra.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

when i get home from work i hit u up wit some of his best right now im out


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 11, 2008)

DMX and NWA are my favorite haha.
Not really into rap, those are the two of a few that I can listen to without turning it off


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

DMX was hard back in tha day
that dude just a lil too angry for me


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 11, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> DMX was hard back in tha day
> that dude just a lil too angry for me


[email protected] and juelz santana that guy kills me laughing at him and his lil 80 pound body its soooo funny


----------



## smithy (Aug 11, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> thats prolly cuz u aint american


 thank fuck for that.


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 11, 2008)

smithy said:


> thank fuck for that.


whats it like being australian, it sounds INCREDIBLE


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 12, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> whats it like being australian, it sounds INCREDIBLE


 

you better believe it.....


----------



## Days Between (Aug 12, 2008)

tone loc, will smith, shaquille O'neil best 3 ever


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> you better believe it.....


[email protected] hey mate ok mate where u goin mate hey mate come here mate lmao lmao ahhhhh hahaha


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> whats it like being australian, it sounds INCREDIBLE


[email protected] hey mate ok mate where u goin mate hey mate come here mate lmao lmao ahhhhh hahaha


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 12, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> thats prolly cuz u aint american


 
what so u need to be a yank to hear new stuff do you dont we all have world wide web, why dont u just fuck off with your comments u r just a spammer femguy look at all your fuck head posts put in about 500 posts in a week with nothin good to offer any1 and your grow journal thats been comin forever, fuckin do it stain stop ya yappin and do it.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> what so u need to be a yank to hear new stuff do you dont we all have world wide web, why dont u just fuck off with your comments u r just a spammer femguy look at all your fuck head posts put in about 500 posts in a week with nothin good to offer any1 and your grow journal thats been comin forever, fuckin do it stain stop ya yappin and do it.


[email protected] posts in a week u a funny funny guy MATE lmao and when i grow some greenery is none of ur business MATE lmao


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 12, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> what so u need to be a yank to hear new stuff do you dont we all have world wide web, why dont u just fuck off with your comments u r just a spammer femguy look at all your fuck head posts put in about 500 posts in a week with nothin good to offer any1 and your grow journal thats been comin forever, fuckin do it stain stop ya yappin and do it.


relax dude. 

I don't know how you can carry so much stress in the wonderful land of boomerangs


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> relax dude.
> 
> I don't know how you can carry so much stress in the wonderful land of boomerangs


yea boomerangs mates and kangaroos lmao


----------



## smithy (Aug 12, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> yea boomerangs mates and kangaroos lmao


no need to be a fuck head, whats the three ppp stand for sounds to me like they stand for poo pusher pansy you little fem guy.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

pure power plant n he grow females.


----------



## smithy (Aug 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> pure power plant n he grow females.


kiss-ass.............no shit sherlock


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 12, 2008)

smithy said:


> .............no shit sherlock


are you in 5th grade or do adults actually say that in australia


----------



## smithy (Aug 12, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> are you in 5th grade or do adults actually say that in australia


g you yankies come out with stupid shit, i might just go out the back and play my boomerang's and kangaroo's.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

dude can u teach me how to throw a boomerang so it will come back?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

smithy said:


> kiss-ass.............no shit sherlock


How old is u bra? *No shit sherlock if u gonna wet me u gotta come better.*


----------



## CaliHighRider (Aug 12, 2008)

wow...no love for B-Real? 

Hip-Hop to metal, English or Spanish, the man does it all.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 12, 2008)

CaliHighRider said:


> wow...no love for B-Real?
> 
> Hip-Hop to metal, English or Spanish, the man does it all.


hes ok in my book.. his voice is just too high pitched for my ears


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 12, 2008)

This is why it's good to be Canadian


----------



## cookin (Aug 12, 2008)

redman, hes got it all and with mef that kills it for me, but also rza (especially his old crazy style, random shouts and shit), weezy, biggie, yeah those probably best in my books, oh yeah, absolutely love ras kass for some of the lines in golden child, classic, but alot of his stuff doesn't stand up to that standard.


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 12, 2008)

CaliHighRider said:


> wow...no love for B-Real?
> 
> Hip-Hop to metal, English or Spanish, the man does it all.


b-real deserves respect, especially here, for his own contribution to hip hop (the most successful latin rap group ever), but he is a mediocre mc (so is senn dog). he's never had anything profound to say though which excludes him from the upper echelon of lyricists in my opinion. its cool that he raps bi-lingual but a lot of mc's do that. also cypress hills metal albums are pretty bad. I really dig black sunday though, great production and all around outstanding album.


----------



## sb101 (Aug 12, 2008)

ya'll ever listen to manu chao? i guess it ain't really hip hop but then i haven't read anything cept the last post.


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 12, 2008)

Rhymesayers and J5, nuff' said.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

j5? r u talking about the Jurassic 5?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 12, 2008)

biggie, pac, Wu-Tang clan(all members), vinnie paz(JMT), Cypress Hill, Big Daddy Kane, Classified, dre, eazy-e, ice cube, eminem, game, immortal technique, nas, Rakim and Eric B, xzibit, scarface, young buck

Im listening to a steady dose of all this now


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 12, 2008)

smithy said:


> no need to be a fuck head, whats the three ppp stand for sounds to me like they stand for poo pusher pansy you little fem guy.


lmao...........riiiiiite learn ur strains of marijuana dude matter of fact read a book learn somethin about growing u fruit loop


----------



## smithy (Aug 13, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> lmao...........riiiiiite learn ur strains of marijuana dude matter of fact read a book learn somethin about growing u fruit loop


so your telling me you knew everything about growing when you first started then fuck head if so your full of shit mate, yeah mate, fuck head mate. lmao hahahahah...........


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 13, 2008)

smithy said:


> so your telling me you knew everything about growing when you first started then fuck head if so your full of shit mate, yeah mate, fuck head mate. lmao hahahahah...........


 


hasnt even done a grow started out asking questions about cfl's now he's given advice like he,s the ganja king wouldnt even waste my posts respondin at the end of the day he's the fem guy........mate,kangaroo,boomerang,............LOL


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 13, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> hasnt even done a grow started out asking questions about cfl's now he's given advice like he,s the ganja king wouldnt even waste my posts respondin at the end of the day he's the fem guy........mate,kangaroo,boomerang,............LOL


uhh ohh we got another funny guy first off i joined this shit like 7 or 8 months ago ive read 3 books and done plenty of grows second off i dint know that in order for someone to grow marijuana they have to post it on this site.......thats def. news to me u dumb fuck grow up dude


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 13, 2008)

go and diddle with ya cfl.............lol..........beer,mate,boomerang,koala,kangaroo...


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 13, 2008)

this is the worst thread in internet history


----------



## smithy (Aug 13, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> uhh ohh we got another funny guy first off i joined this shit like 7 or 8 months ago ive read 3 books and done plenty of grows second off i dint know that in order for someone to grow marijuana they have to post it on this site.......thats def. news to me u dumb fuck grow up dude


 
three books lmao lol hahahahahahahah


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 13, 2008)

u still goin smitty?
Dont give up huh?
bra take dat shit sumwhere else.


----------



## ianTE (Aug 13, 2008)

Is this a flames session or ? 

Ice T 1985 was the first time I heard him three years after its release why cause I live in Australia.

Eminem Dr Dre Xzbit all have good technic but Ice is the OG


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

ya Ice T is a og
when he plays a cop on tv haha


----------



## ianTE (Aug 13, 2008)

sorry drobro23 but I think you spend to much time in a fantasy world. I am not trying to insult you but you easily confuse acting with the real world.
Ice started rapping but a true artists can do more than one thing a true artist can become (to act) what he isn't or the opposite of who he is. Like a cop on TV.

Again I think there are newer rappers that have better more technical style.
You have alot to say drobro23 please make it worth listening to.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

dude
ice t
rapped about
killing cops
how much he hates cops
then this
og
goes and trys out for a part playing a cop
the exact thing his music stands agains 
that makes sense


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 14, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> dude
> ice t
> rapped about
> killing cops
> ...


true true stuff man.............ice t is a fake


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 14, 2008)

dude, ice-t was a cop in new jack city decades ago and no one cared then since he did a good job. he's ACTING a cop character in Hollywood (not being a real cop, if he were a real cop that would be ridiculous). ice-t is an adult with a career and I think its hard to argue that he doesn't keep it real since the recent soulja boy/ice-t controversy.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 14, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> dude, ice-t was a cop in new jack city decades ago and no one cared then since he did a good job. he's ACTING a cop character in Hollywood (not being a real cop, if he were a real cop that would be ridiculous). ice-t is an adult with a career and I think its hard to argue that he doesn't keep it real since the recent soulja boy/ice-t controversy.


correct me if im wrong but dint u say 'this is the worst thread in internet history' so why are u posting on 'the worst thread in internet history'????


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 14, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> correct me if im wrong but dint u say 'this is the worst thread in internet history' so why are u posting on 'the worst thread in internet history'????


it's morbidly fascinating


----------



## ianTE (Aug 14, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> dude, ice-t was a cop in new jack city decades ago and no one cared then since he did a good job. he's ACTING a cop character in Hollywood (not being a real cop, if he were a real cop that would be ridiculous). ice-t is an adult with a career and I think its hard to argue that he doesn't keep it real since the recent soulja boy/ice-t controversy.


Cheers QuantumFizz I think you get the idea of what an artists is.
I also think this comes close to the worst thread the reason QF posted again was He had something worth contributing.

So I am out here, leave you flame kiddies to smoke your leaf


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 14, 2008)

ianTE said:


> Cheers QuantumFizz I think you get the idea of what an artists is.
> I also think this comes close to the worst thread the reason QF posted again was He had something worth contributing.
> 
> So I am out here, leave you flame kiddies to smoke your leaf


 

would it be fair to say that you think ice t is better than dre....


----------



## Anyonehigh (Aug 14, 2008)

wutang, talib kweli, mos def, rakim allah, krs one ect 
you know the real artists when you come across them...and you can seperate all the fake commercial rappers from the real emcees


----------



## ianTE (Aug 14, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> would it be fair to say that you think ice t is better than dre....


I cant really answer that dre and cube are legends, snoop xzbit eminem have their places in history.

Like Madonna (love or hate she still rates) Ice has been there done that and still doing it strong.


----------



## QuantumFizz (Aug 14, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> would it be fair to say that you think ice t is better than dre....


no I wouldn't. both of them have been pivotal in influencing hip hop and have had such long and prosperous careers they're both legends in their own right. I would say that dre has overall made a larger contribution though because he's acted as mc, prolific producer, and record label exec (finding and creating huge hits like snoop, eminem, etc). for like 5 years dre was running american hip hop and was among the most innovative and commercially successful people in the scene.


----------



## Brabb (Aug 14, 2008)

Yo Gotti, and All Star. They have some really good shit!


----------



## mrlucky06 (Aug 14, 2008)

r u serious? none of them can rap,wayne dont even write his on music, rap all but died when pac died, lyrics id go wit em...


----------



## ianTE (Aug 14, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> no I wouldn't. both of them have been pivotal in influencing hip hop and have had such long and prosperous careers they're both legends in their own right. I would say that dre has overall made a larger contribution though because he's acted as mc, prolific producer, and record label exec (finding and creating huge hits like snoop, eminem, etc). for like 5 years dre was running american hip hop and was among the most innovative and commercially successful people in the scene.


You make such a good point that.........

everybody go see the doctor, its a dre day

can I tempt anyone with a vanilla ice cream


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 14, 2008)

andre nickatina woodie mac dre pac cube snoops early shit and keak da sneak


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 14, 2008)

Chamillionaire? Budden? Banks? need I say more. Weezy is shittin on them. 

Wow these guys all suck dick and cant ryhm to save there l;ife.Must not be many hip hop heads on here.Looks like commercial rap youngsters typing names.Now name a few emcees who have talent and we can talk lol


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 14, 2008)

weezy dont have shit on nickatina...


----------



## cheebamonkey (Aug 15, 2008)

i cant stand the shit on the radio these days!!!
-andre nickatina
-dr. dre
-big L
-masta ace
-murs
-some lupe fiasco
- cypress hill
-ice cube
- emeniem.... needs some new shit 
-immortal technique <----------------------best newer mc's for sure 
- 3 6 mafia
-biggie
-del the funky homosapien
-wu tang


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 15, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Looks like commercial rap youngsters typing names.


 
sorry but what do you think weezy is these days .... yes commercial rap. l l l lick it like a lollypop ... that song sucks. and is it just me or does this dude say "hes so sweet, i wanna lick the rapper" at the beggining of that song? like i said, i dont bash lil wayne, hes ok, deffinetly not the "best".


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 15, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> sorry but what do you think weezy is these days .... yes commercial rap. l l l lick it like a lollypop ... that song sucks. and is it just me or does this dude say "hes so sweet, i wanna lick the rapper" at the beggining of that song? like i said, i dont bash lil wayne, hes ok, deffinetly not the "best".


true.........but if u know the history of that song u will know that lil wayne did not write that song nor produce it the guy that sings in the song is the one who wrote and produced it but he died so lil wayne put a lil bit to it make it right then put it out after he died and dedicated it to him and he even said on stage he takes no credit at all for that song so until u go judgin lil wayne by only one song i say u go buy some headphones and some of his cd's listen to his old stuff and semi-old stuff and his new stuff then judge him but by saying hes not the best cuz of one song he dint even write that aint cool dude but i spose ur from texas and thats how all ppl from texas view the rap game they think that the best rappers comes from texas such as z-ro lil flip chamillionaire mikes jones paul wall ugk scarface all them fags who cant ppl from texas think that they are the best when in due reality there straight GARBAGE


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 15, 2008)

SHYHEIM...forgot him
heard any of his shit when he was a kid?


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 15, 2008)

THe GAMe.. L.A.X Aug.26!!!!!


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 15, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> true.........but if u know the history of that song u will know that lil wayne did not write that song nor produce it the guy that sings in the song is the one who wrote and produced it but he died so lil wayne put a lil bit to it make it right then put it out after he died and dedicated it to him and he even said on stage he takes no credit at all for that song so until u go judgin lil wayne by only one song i say u go buy some headphones and some of his cd's listen to his old stuff and semi-old stuff and his new stuff then judge him but by saying hes not the best cuz of one song he dint even write that aint cool dude but i spose ur from texas and thats how all ppl from texas view the rap game they think that the best rappers comes from texas such as z-ro lil flip chamillionaire mikes jones paul wall ugk scarface all them fags who cant ppl from texas think that they are the best when in due reality there straight GARBAGE


 
Funny as how you sit here and judge me ... I have pretty much EVERY lil wayne cd/mixtape. Do I believe every rapper from Texas is the greatest? No. I do however feel UGK as a group is one of the best ever but I like more out of state rappers then I do Texas rappers. Old school Houston music was my shit. Lil Flip is garbage in my opinion, same with mike jones. Paul wall is ok at best so really you should drop that stereo type of how we as Texans feel because not all of us think they are the best. I do however purchase every Texas artist cd that I can. That new lil wayne cd would get about a 7 out of 10 in my ratings.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 16, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> true.........but if u know the history of that song u will know that lil wayne did not write that song nor produce it the guy that sings in the song is the one who wrote and produced it but he died so lil wayne put a lil bit to it make it right then put it out after he died and dedicated it to him and he even said on stage he takes no credit at all for that song so until u go judgin lil wayne by only one song i say u go buy some headphones and some of his cd's listen to his old stuff and semi-old stuff and his new stuff then judge him but by saying hes not the best cuz of one song he dint even write that aint cool dude but i spose ur from texas and thats how all ppl from texas view the rap game they think that the best rappers comes from texas such as z-ro lil flip chamillionaire mikes jones paul wall ugk scarface all them fags who cant ppl from texas think that they are the best when in due reality there straight GARBAGE



fem ive agreed wit u up to this point
but u took it too far when u brought UGK into it
and the guy who wrote lollipop was in the video
so how do u figure wayne released it after he died
but any way 
wayne is the hardest out there 
yall really need to listen hard to his lyrics


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 16, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> fem ive agreed wit u up to this point
> but u took it too far when u brought UGK into it
> and the guy who wrote lollipop was in the video
> so how do u figure wayne released it after he died
> ...


Since C2 in my eyes he stepped up major.
From da start of C2 n C3 even tho not single material, Tha Mobb n 3 Peat are hard songs esp to start off a album. 

Artists usually start wit a fuckin skit, weezy starts with suthin kinda off top da dome but put work into it.

I guarantee if pple listen to either one of those albums to every bar they'll kno he lyrically sick even if they still hate em they cant say he shit.


----------



## sb101 (Aug 17, 2008)

it's like a jungle sometimes
it makes me wonder
how i keep from going under


----------



## xxtoadxx (Aug 17, 2008)

weezy, 2pac, biggie, stat quo, eminem, dre, snoop.... the list goes on...


----------



## sb101 (Aug 17, 2008)

best rapper is obviously subjective past a certain point, so lets see how long we can keep it up...

of course there are the classics, but then i'm into Murs, Spank Rock, the Pharcyde, Dose One, atmosphere, ... though most mainstream my suck, there's still some real good shit goin on in the fringes


----------



## Days Between (Aug 17, 2008)

I think shaquile o'neil was pretty good but the best of all time is Vannilla! lol No but seriously no one has mentioned T-Pain I dont know if that is spelled right but I thought he was pretty good and another classic thats still kickin is too short


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 17, 2008)

Too Short is classic. Everyone loves Too Short. Who else can have gray hair in their beard and still come up with some good shit? haha but really, that fool is so old he has gray hairs in his beard and still rappin! ... crazy.


----------



## KannaBitch (Aug 18, 2008)

the andres


----------



## Chettybear (Aug 18, 2008)

Candabis, you are the only one with some knowledge. J5 and Rhymesayers are only the top level of the real underground shit going on. Emcees man, not rappers.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

but the thread is not called the best emcees
its called best rappers
so then hes wrong...
right?


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 19, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> fem ive agreed wit u up to this point
> but u took it too far when u brought UGK into it
> and the guy who wrote lollipop was in the video
> so how do u figure wayne released it after he died
> ...


thats fine dude cuz to me this thread is totally only opinions..........oh yea for another opinion of mine in about the last 4-8 years the best rapper to come out would be plies lyrically no one can see him well no one who has come out in the past 4-8 yrs hes the best 'new' rapper


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

plies is doin his thing right now


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 19, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> plies is doin his thing right now


yep.....so far hes been real and lyrics are A+.........but i do have to correct that 4-8 yrs cuz t.i. is on plies level if not better


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

t.i. past him in my eyes but plies gettin there no doubt.
Im bumpin his CD now.
_* Def of real.*_
tell em stay out ya bushes


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

meh plies is good on a few songs 
but on others hes just 
iono
ehhhhhhhhh
ya kno?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 19, 2008)

dylon, dylon, dylon, dylon, and dylon


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

ALL ABOUT THE WEST COST RAPPERS. TUPAC DRE SNOOP ICE CUDE WC MACK 10 THE GAME ect


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

Game doin it.
dre aint come out in years, detox takin all day (still waitin on his ass)
snoop need to gon head
WC old as a bitch
al these old rappers used to be good but not now


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

what you talkin bout haha they all still doin it big, you must not live in cali cause i never heard anyone who likes west coast rap say WC is old, yea snoop is gettin sloppy, dre is a master peice its worth the wait, game i jus pre ordered lax delux edition , they started this gangsta shit, ands thats the mother fuckin thanks they get ? haha


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

thugtillidie said:


> biggie 2-pac


and humpty


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

i neva said they aint good just old to be competing.
I mean like active rappers that still doin shit,
Yea i aint in cali tho. I wish med bud. weak laws n shit


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

haha yea i love my med weed, does a body good, but yea i see what ur sayin,


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

itd be weed plants on one whole floor in my crib if i was in Ca n id be new to da state.

U gotta pay fo a card?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

im pretty sure u do gotta pay fo dat card


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

yea well it depends, some ppl get the card who dont really need it.... and some like my homies mom really do eed it, but yea if you know where to any one can get one, and its not that hard either


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 20, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> t.i. past him in my eyes but plies gettin there no doubt.
> Im bumpin his CD now.
> _*Def of real.*_
> tell em stay out ya bushes


yea u right about that one i think t.i. a few levels up on plies


----------



## sb101 (Aug 20, 2008)

cards are easy to come by, you just gotta pay about a hundred and say the right things..i really do have a valid excuse which makes it that much better but really anybody can get one

i've been all about souls of mischief lately - 93 till infinity is *classic*


----------



## insane 559 jc (Aug 20, 2008)

the coup the click chunk the geto boys outcast


----------



## Mikejuana (Aug 22, 2008)

Bone Thugs anybody??? comeon they got whole album dedicated to weed songs . 

Also Army of the pharohs(jedi mind), Jurassic 5, Dre, Aesop Rock, Atmosphere, Esoteric, Wu-tang, Big L, and Easy E for bringins us THe baddestboys Bone htugs n Harmony!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 22, 2008)

fuck yeah @ Bone thugs. E1999 eternal was my shit back in the day man. So my list goes, Bone, a little tupac, lil wayne, brotha lynch, brad daddy x, n johnny richter.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 22, 2008)

n d-loc too - daddy x, d-loc, n johnny richter


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry forgot - thats d-loc, daddy x, n johnny richter - kottonmouth kings


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 23, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> sorry forgot - thats d-loc, daddy x, n johnny richter - kottonmouth kings


[email protected] kings


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

Jo jo, i am hitting up DJ Muggz - yeah i know he's a dj. but all he's tracks and DJ Solo they have got taste !

i would recommend to dl all 9 album of dj muggz and the 7 albums from DJ Solo


----------

